# Tuscarawas River in Massillon



## Mduell (Feb 1, 2012)

After 50 some years in the Massillon area I decide to fish the Tuscarawas river in Massillon. To my surprise every river access in Massillon except the park on Lake street is signed, fenced or barricaded so that nobody can enjoy this natural resource. I guess old disabled vets like me should go play shuffleboard with the kids that wander the street because there is no river access in Massillon except at lake street. I know there's pike in that river.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

looks like you might want to see if you can get the landowners permission to fish there.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

you need to just get to the water. get permission to cross the land.once your in the water,you can wade and fishanywhere you wish.. thing is (both feet in the water) if you step on shore you are tresspassing. both feet in the water, you are not


----------



## Mduell (Feb 1, 2012)

Ok see how old I am. This post should be in Northeast Ohio. My bad. But the point is you can't park and access the Tuscarawas River. No fore thought for recreation to a good fishing resource.


----------



## driftwood (Apr 2, 2009)

You can access the river from Cherry Street... turn right on third st if your comming from town... once you make that turn on third street make a left theres an access road that goes bk under the bridge.. might need four wheel drive this time year... people catch alot of pike in that area.... maybe the Trading Post in Massillon has a map... Good Luck...hope this helps alittle...


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

hatteras1 said:


> you need to just get to the water. get permission to cross the land.once your in the water,you can wade and fishanywhere you wish.. thing is (both feet in the water) if you step on shore you are tresspassing. both feet in the water, you are not


I believe in Ohio landowners own the stream bed halfway across, so wading would be tresspassing. You can be in some kind of watercraft and go anywhere as long as you arent touching the bottom the river.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

fishing_marshall said:


> I believe in Ohio landowners own the stream bed halfway across, so wading would be tresspassing. You can be in some kind of watercraft and go anywhere as long as you arent touching the bottom the river.


wonder how thats determined?? west jeff the river was public as i fed a small lake. i know the landowners did not own half the lake...


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

the same thing is going on in my area,and thats why the kids wander the streets. hunting land is the same way,you can see it, you just can't get to it.


----------



## QuackHead22 (Apr 7, 2007)

Im not sure how they determine this but we duck hunt the Tusc and we were told by the game warden that we CANNOT tie off, anchor, set decoys, or set foot on river bottom because that property is owned by landowner. This law changed about 3 years ago. We used to be able to due all of the above. Hope this helps.


----------

